# Best toys for my bunny?



## QueenCharlie (Jun 25, 2012)

I am new her and am constantly looking for good toys to keep my rabbit distracted. I have a couple hard, plastic baby toys she throws around, but I need more ideas for what to get her! What do you guys typically like to buy your buns? The more creative and cheap, the better!! Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2012)

Paper tubes out of toilet paper--they can be stuffed with hay. Cardboard boxes,brown grocery bags, apple or willow branches that are pesticide free. If my guys want store bought stuff, they can get a job and buy it themselves. Litter pan, big one, and fill it with shredded newspaper.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 25, 2012)

:yeahthat:
My bunnies love toilet tubes! All the toys i buy them from the pet shop and they love toilet tubes the best!


----------



## missyscove (Jun 25, 2012)

Ours love phone books. They can tear the pages out one by one and make a whole huge mess of it.


----------



## QueenCharlie (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I knew about the toilet paper rolls but had no idea about phone books! That's a wonderful idea!! Anyone else? Can I just give her normal cardboard boxes? Sorry, I am a first time mommy (even though I have had her for a year) and am still learning!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 25, 2012)

Regular cardboard boxes are great. Cut a door on each end of it and you have a great hidey/chewable hut.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2012)

With cardboard boxes, if it looks like artwork it is okay as it's soy ink. Avoid photo quality pics as they are plastic and very bad. Ted was the king of boxes. It would take him 5 minutes to have a hole big enough for him to get inside and another 5 minutes and he'd have another chewed through so he could run thru it. He also loved brown grocery bags.


----------



## kagerod (Jun 26, 2012)

my rabbits love the most random things. I'll take a box (pop boxes or whatever else), open it at one end and cut a hole at the other. They'll renovate and make windows and doors and what-have-you. 

I also decided to try giving them a hay box. I took a cereal box, cut a hole in the front to make a shallow box, and filled it with leftover bits of hay. They used it as a litter box and ate from it, and then just chewed it to bits. Seemed like they really enjoyed it though.


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 26, 2012)

Junie loves her slinky! It's just a simple plastic one I got at the dollar store. I don't let her have it in her cage because she sometimes chews it, but she loves running around with it and pushing it with her nose. Nibbles favorite is a large cardboard box that I cut a hole in. He sleeps in it, jumps on top of it, licks it, lol!


----------



## QueenCharlie (Jun 26, 2012)

I brought home charlie a card board box yesterday from work and I haven't seen her this happy in a while! I can't believe I didn't even think about something so simple! Thanks for all of the ideas, everyone!:rabbithop:


----------



## BabyRue (Jun 26, 2012)

Rue loves paper rolls. I also got her one of those big cardboard tubes that posters will come in. Its big enough for her to run through and shred from the inside out.

Also as already stated boxes. I can't get over how deliriously happy a box makes her lol. Shoe boxes, cereal boxes... anything. She will renovate it to her liking.

I had bought her some toys from the pet store and she doesn't even look at them. However she loves the baby keys I got her. She throws them all over the place and will have a tantrum if I take them away lol.


----------



## housetb (Jun 27, 2012)

Isn't it funny how all rabbits seem to like cardboard boxes and toilet paper rolls?? That's the kinds of things I have given to my bunnies too. I also had some weeble wobbles, you know, the toys that never fall over?! They LOVE them! They toss those bad boys around all day long. I had them from forever ago though, so I am unsure how much they would cost now. I would think they are pretty cheap, but not as cheap as free toilet paper rolls from home.  :headflick:


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 27, 2012)

I made a cardboard castle for my rabbits. Its a combination of 5 large boxes with 3 levels and tunnels made out of soda boxes. They added the open roof and a number of windows.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 3, 2012)

Little_LongEared_Lover2931 wrote:


> I made a cardboard castle for my rabbits. Its a combination of 5 large boxes with 3 levels and tunnels made out of soda boxes. They added the open roof and a number of windows.



I made a (less extravagant) cardboard castle as well. My bun loves it. 

She loves her phone book as well. Otherwise, at the moment, her favorite toy is the carpet in my closet.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 3, 2012)

My boy doesn't really play with anything I've tried giving him(and I've tried lots!) except for his stuffed toys. I got a build your own sockmonkey kit way back and didn't finish. So basically it's a long torso with legs, and he also has a dog toy that's a furry sheep. He carries the sheep around in his mouth, and of course cleans, snuggles and humps both of them.


----------



## Bunny Approved (Jul 7, 2012)

Our Bunny has a cardboard castle as well! He also likes to make standing paper towel rolls fall over. And a towel on the floor entertains him for a while, too. His favorite is a rabbit treat ball, though. He loves that thing. We are actually opening up a small pet supply shop soon, named Bunny Approved. We'll have all kinds of unique stuff!


----------



## melbaby80 (Jul 7, 2012)

boxes and toilet paper rolls are my buns favorites, they love chewing and tearing the cardboard apart lol


----------

